# Is my aviary warm enough



## KazCh (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello guys,

I always do read as much as possible, I dont like to post unless I cant find what I'm looking for. I cant seem to find any info though so now I'm asking...hopefully not repeating a question that has been asked before.

I stay in Durban, South Africa. We have been prepping our aviary to move our budgies outside, it was equipped for parrots previously but has been empty for a long time so I'm currently mending any areas where they could escape and was wondering if anyone here in South Africa knew where I could get some good branches or perches from instead of just using wooden dowels.

My main reason for posting though is the temperature, we are slowly moving into winter. The 1st of June will be the start of winter, my husband wants to make a box inside the cage that we can put a heater into in order to keep it warm at night. What does everyone else do here in South Africa during winter. I know its probably better to wait till summer but that is so far away now, surely there is something I can do...maybe some special globes for heating or maybe an actual heater that is designed for birds.

My aviary does tend to keep a little warmth in. The back of the aviary is a precast wall and the roof and side at the back is completely wooden so they are sheltered from wind and rain.

Does anyone have any suggestions or advice for me.

Thanks


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi there

I can't offer much advice, as I only keep indoor birds and I am unaware of South African climate extremes or supplies; however I'm posting this link as you might find some food for thought in there:
https://robharveyfeeds.wordpress.com/2015/03/08/acclimatizing-your-birds/

Hopefully some other member will come around with some more useful input soon


----------

